# Lovin' me some Micro from Bay Minette, Al!



## terrydonald80 (Nov 4, 2014)

Been here a season dormant, but now starting on a micro and will be posting regularly.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome. Can't wait to see it


----------



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome terry!


----------

